# from Kona Dew a CX bike?



## mircea100%vegetarian (Jul 12, 2008)

*from Kona Dew to CX bike?*

hello! i am very new to this forum and to CX world. please, can you help me?

-can i make from my Kona Dew a CX bike? its geometry is the same as an ordinary CX bike: HA 72degree, SA 73degree, CS 440mm. 
-is the frame and fork strong enough for CX? the frame is 7005 Butted Aluminum, same as Kona Jake-The-Snake CX bike. the fork is Kona P2 700c, same as Kona Jake CX bike.
this is my SS-KonaDew

i am waiting your opinions! 
thanks,
Mircea


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

No. The second you take it off-road, it will break into pieces.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

prentendre is being silly. 

race cross, have fun.


----------



## mircea100%vegetarian (Jul 12, 2008)

pretender said:


> No. The second you take it off-road, it will break into pieces.


ooo no, it will break!? 
...even though it is made by the same material (7005 Butted Aluminum) as the other CX bikes?
...not for racing, just a little off-road?
what do you think? :sad:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

mircea100%vegetarian said:


> ooo no, it will break!?
> ...even though it is made by the same material (7005 Butted Aluminum) as the other CX bikes?
> ...not for racing, just a little off-road?
> what do you think? :sad:


If you choose to ignore my advice, don't come crying to me when your bike breaks into pieces.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

cyclocross will subject your frame to more stress than having it be shot into space. no frame short of a $3000 custom titanium/carbon one can withstand the incredible horror that is riding across grass. this is why road bikes have to be carried across gravel parking lots. riding cross on that bike will probably maim you so severely you'll wish for death.

just kidding, you'll be fine.


----------



## mellowdave (Jun 10, 2011)

colinr said:


> cyclocross will subject your frame to more stress than having it be shot into space. no frame short of a $3000 custom titanium/carbon one can withstand the incredible horror that is riding across grass. this is why road bikes have to be carried across gravel parking lots. riding cross on that bike will probably maim you so severely you'll wish for death.
> 
> just kidding, you'll be fine.


that is some very funny business there...


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

my wife has one and she rides her on gravel roads. She crashed the bike, and the bike was fine. She, however, was out of commission for a few months. The bike will be just fine for CX.


----------



## username3d (Dec 21, 2011)

i did a few CX races on a Kona Dew Drop (drop as in the one with drop bars), before upgrading to a nicer bike the following season. It is totally capable and sturdy enough to race, the main drawback is it isn't nearly as light and agile as more expensive and lighter bikes that you'll likely be racing against, but if you're merely racing for the fun of it (which some cyclists can't possibly comprehend) it won't keep you from having a good time.


----------

